# Question: Awning Cover For Rear Slideout



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

Has anyone put an awning cover over the rear slideout? 
I have a 26RS and thought it might reduce the rain noise in the slideout.

Thanks,
Roy.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Start here...
click-ity-click-click!

or here...
Click-ity-click-ity

MaeJae


----------



## rld (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you very much.
Roy


----------



## Silvrsled (Jul 24, 2008)

MaeJae said:


> Start here...
> click-ity-click-click!
> 
> or here...
> ...


Is there any info on the slid topper that was used in the first link? I see it's detailed on the install but how did he get it to that length. I was under the impression that no one made a topper that would cover the length of the rear slide.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The cover that snsgraham made was custom from the get go. As I recall, he had a sail maker in the Seattle area make the actual fabric portion. I'm sure if you were to contact sns, he would be glad to pass on the details.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I posted a comment under the photos, but I can see one thing I think I could improve on.

Fabricate a piece of aluminum the width of the fabric that would "hook" into the existing awning rail (on the side slide only)

That would eliminate any need for the top snaps. The tension from the slideout would keep it hooked in place...then just lift and release it from the rail when you get ready to go. From what I see, a piece of 1/4" aluminum 2" wide and with a bend about 30 degrees in the middle would give it the tension needed to stay hooked in the rail. You may need a little lip running the length of the strip also. I will do photos when I get it done.

This is a great idea and I am starting mine this week. I always did hate the bulkiness of the roll out slide covers.....

Thanks

C


----------

